# Heilyser JB700 OA Blower



## liljake83

Curious if anybody has tried this piece of equipment it seems it would be perfect for the sideliner instead of the bigger much more expensive units out there tried to find a video of it in action couldn't find any either


----------



## turtle95

I got probably the first one in the US . The builder said he puts a bigger pan in it now . I had to fasten the pan down better ,it cam loose in shipping . The discharge pipe needs to shaped different so the unit can operate level when treating the hive . One draw back is you can only do a couple hives before the oxalic is gone .Needs to be clean at the end of the day . A big plus the heat is outside the hive , you can treat a hive in about 20 seconds . When treating a hive with a screen bottom board ,close up the back and have the lid cracked open . treat until you see vapors coming out the top . A half gram will treat a 2 deep hive . You need to wear a respirator !!! I would buy it again Hope that helps . I have around 70 hives


----------



## liljake83

Thank you for the review I appreciate it


----------



## camero7

Just got mine in the mail. Will post an update when I use it. Looks great. Hope it shortens my treatment time.


----------



## hex0rz

..or go with a hot air vaporizer that gives you a larger capability to treat more than a couple hives. 

Like the lega vaporizer.


----------



## camero7

hex0rz said:


> ..or go with a hot air vaporizer that gives you a larger capability to treat more than a couple hives.
> 
> Like the lega vaporizer.


Hopefully the one I just got will do 4-6 hives [as advertised] before needing to refill.


----------



## wildbranch2007

not specifically about the JB700, but has anyone used a trailer electrical connector attached to the battery to charge the battery between yards? I had done something similar years ago now I just have to figure out which pin to use to charge the battery.


----------



## turtle95

camero7 said:


> Hopefully the one I just got will do 4-6 hives [as advertised] before needing to refill.


I made a new discharge nozzle so the unit operates level .Works so much better .Treated 8 singles before refilling , if I had the new bigger pan could treat more hives as long they are not to far apart .


----------



## Cjj

They have them in stock $365 and $30 shipping any comment on how they work 

Thanks


----------



## crofter

wildbranch2007 said:


> not specifically about the JB700, but has anyone used a trailer electrical connector attached to the battery to charge the battery between yards? I had done something similar years ago now I just have to figure out which pin to use to charge the battery.


https://www.etrailer.com/faq-wiring.aspx Here ya go!


----------



## wildbranch2007

turtle95 said:


> I made a new discharge nozzle so the unit operates level .Works so much better


why did you have to change anything, I looked at the one I have and once the nozzle is in it doesn't appear that it would move, of course I haven't tried it yet, or does it move when you insert it into the hive?


----------



## wildbranch2007

crofter said:


> https://www.etrailer.com/faq-wiring.aspx Here ya go!


thanks that's the one I used before but couldn't find it again, wish I could find the connector I wired up but think it's still attached to my old truck I sold.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

The wires in trailer plugs that I am familiar with is generally something like 16 gauge wire. That is fine for typical use of powering lights on the trailer, but not really well suited for charging up a depleted battery.

A plug that can handle a higher amperage would be more suitable for battery charging, like this one that can use 6 gauge wire ...
http://store.intellaliftparts.com/p...5nIuBgazxMDxdo8gz_Pzg1hsp96sg34atEaAgEj8P8HAQ


----------



## wildbranch2007

Rader Sidetrack said:


> The wires in trailer plugs that I am familiar with is generally something like 16 gauge wire. That is fine for typical use of powering lights on the trailer, but not really well suited for charging up a depleted battery.
> 
> A plug that can handle a higher amperage would be more suitable for battery charging, like this one that can use 6 gauge wire ...
> http://store.intellaliftparts.com/p...5nIuBgazxMDxdo8gz_Pzg1hsp96sg34atEaAgEj8P8HAQ


but when you pull a trailer that has a 12v battery, the wires have no problem charging them, that's what they are designed for, NO? My camper trailer and my enclosed trailer both have batteries that are low at the end of winter and I haven't had a problem charging them from the truck. but I'll look at the wire size when I connect them up.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

_Wildbranch2007_, this FAQ from etrailer.com addresses a similar question ...


> Question:
> I have a two wire +/- 12 volt plug at the rear of my truck to run power to my rear winch , it is wired directly to my truck battery with heavy gauge wire and a breaker. Can I use this connection to hook to my trailer battery and charge the trailer battery while driving. If so would I need to put something in the jumper line to prevent feed back from the trailer battery back to the truck. Thanks.
> asked by: Tom
> 
> Expert Reply:
> You may be able to use the existing 12V feed at the back of your truck to charge your trailer battery while driving but you will need to install a battery isolation solenoid to disconnect this line when the tow vehicle is off. Otherwise your trailer battery could drain the battery in the tow vehicle. You will also want to ensure that you are using a wire gauge heavy enough to pass the charging current to the trailer battery; [HIGHLIGHT] 10-gauge would be the minimum. [/HIGHLIGHT]
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/question-64598.html


While they say 10 gauge is the minimum, a larger wire gauge (perversely, that means a _lower_ number in the AWG syntax) would be a better choice. In effect, you are just doing a direct connect of the trailer battery and the tow vehicle battery. There is a reason that jumper cables are large gauge wire.

Of all the trailer wiring plugs that etrailer.com offers, I only saw 1 plug that had 10 gauge connectors. The rest were either smaller wire or not specified.


----------



## wildbranch2007

Rader Sidetrack said:


> _Wildbranch2007_, this FAQ from etrailer.com addresses a similar question ...
> 
> 
> While they say 10 gauge is the minimum, a larger wire gauge (perversely, that means a _lower_ number in the AWG syntax) would be a better choice. In effect, you are just doing a direct connect of the trailer battery and the tow vehicle battery. There is a reason that jumper cables are large gauge wire.
> 
> Of all the trailer wiring plugs that etrailer.com offers, I only saw 1 plug that had 10 gauge connectors. The rest were either smaller wire or not specified.


agree with all that you say, checked my circuit breakers and the power to my controler and hence to the rear of the truck is on an 40 amp breaker, I would have to dig to see what they have for a wire. thanks Rader

from my owners manual
6. Activate the 12-volt power lead post by inserting an automotive style 40-amp fuse into the correct slot in the power distribution box.


----------



## camero7

Just got this from Heilyser.
Dear Cameron Bishop

You ordered one of our JB700 oxalic acid blowers. We find out, that some of the thermostats we used in these units might have an defect.

We solved this problem, to make sure you have a unit that's operates correctly for a long time, I would recommend you send us the blower back.

You will receive a new and accurate one without any extra costs.

Sorry for any inconvenience

Best regards

Heinz Kaemmerer


----------



## camero7

Just spoke to Heinz. He has agreed to pay for shipping back to Canada. Very nice guy.


----------



## wildbranch2007

camero7 said:


> Just spoke to Heinz. He has agreed to pay for shipping back to Canada. Very nice guy.


I guess I had better go down and check the mail eh.


----------



## camero7

I got the JB700 back yesterday with a check for the postage. Also a packet of thymol strips [nice touch]. Heinz is great to deal with.


----------



## wildbranch2007

camero7 said:


> I got the JB700 back yesterday with a check for the postage. Also a packet of thymol strips [nice touch]. Heinz is great to deal with.


looking over the JB700, the one thing that "worries" me, the instructions say to turn on the heater after filling it, when you see the gas in the window, turn on the fan. Before you turn on the fan the gas has access to all the components that are around the fan, won't this cause them to fail at some point??


----------



## camero7

Who knows. "Nothing lasts forever but old Fords and a natural stone."


----------



## wildbranch2007

camero7 said:


> Who knows. "Nothing lasts forever but old Fords and a natural stone."


that's what I like a positive attitude sure hope your right, just got a new Ford


----------



## camero7

Well, I sold my Ford and bought a Nissan, but what do I know? So far [1 year] I'm pretty happy with it. Since I do most of my work from a trailer, I don't need a big honker. See you in about a month


----------



## aunt betty

On your trailer pigtail...The white wire is negative (ground). The brown one is positive for running lights. The yellow and green are positives and are for the turn signal/brake lights.
Brown and white are probably what you were using.

Oops...meant to quote the guy who was asking about that sort of.


----------



## wildbranch2007

camero7 said:


> Well, I sold my Ford and bought a Nissan, but what do I know? So far [1 year] I'm pretty happy with it. Since I do most of my work from a trailer, I don't need a big honker. See you in about a month


still haven't gotten anything but the tickets, I assume at some point they will send out some information?


----------



## Jlberry

camero7 said:


> I got the JB700 back yesterday with a check for the postage. Also a packet of thymol strips [nice touch]. Heinz is great to deal with.


Have you had a chance to test it out? I'm curious how many double deeps can be treated with one charge and any other observations.

Thanks!
Jack


----------



## camero7

Not yet. Will post, probably in about 2-3 weeks when I start my fall treatments.


----------



## Bob J

turtle95 said:


> I made a new discharge nozzle so the unit operates level .Works so much better .Treated 8 singles before refilling , if I had the new bigger pan could treat more hives as long they are not to far apart .


I just got mine in the mail.... Can you post some detail on your modified discharge nozzle? Being able to treat standing upright would be nice...


----------



## aran

im thinking i will order one of these. i have the varrox OAV now and it works fine however it is time consuming, and there are usually burns in the boxes that i find later not to mention incinerated bees on the vaporizer itself after each hive is treated.
Im always worried that one of them will end up being the queen.

Cam can you give us an idea as to how you like the unit? So much hype and BS around any new product but im really interested to hear your perspective on this as a consumer .

I have scoured the internet trying to find video reviews on the unit without any success.


cheers


----------



## wildbranch2007

aran said:


> Cam can you give us an idea as to how you like the unit? So much hype and BS around any new product but im really interested to hear your perspective on this as a consumer .
> 
> cheers


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?329744-JB-700-OA-BLower


----------



## Bob J

Recently got my JB700 in and will give it a run this afternoon in one of my bigger outyards.... Really like the idea of this design as it runs on a 12V battery and incorporates a blower.... This should greatly speed up treatments and significantly reduce the risk of setting a hive on fire and scorched bees... 

The overall design appears to be based on standard 3" (or Canadian equivalent) PVC plumbing pipe and associated fittings. Temperature control is contained in a module on the side and it has separate switches for the heating pan and the blower. The nozzle is detachable which is nice as eventually I would like to adapt it to enable me to treat through a hole in the back of the hive.... The oxalic heating pan appears to have roughly twice to 3 times the holding volume of my Varrox and varrocleaner so I assume a single load will enable me to treat 3-4 hives... I'll know better this afternoon after I give it a run...

Biggest potential downside is the fact that it has to be held horizontal during application and the cool down to reload the pan... Neither are show stoppers but worth a mention....


----------



## camero7

Bought this for my cord..









should work ok after I've finished modifying it. Drilled a hole in the reel and threaded wire through it so I can access both ends for hooking it up. Hopefully I can just pull into the yard, reel out some cord and start vaporizing. Should make it fast and simple.


----------



## Bob J

Looks good Cam!


----------



## turtle95

hopefully the images uploaded . just get a lawn mower battery to power it ,it will treat at least 20 plus hives . Stay away from using a long cord you lose to much power . I can treat a 2 deep hive in 15 to 20 sec , then to the next one ,you can load it with the pan while it's still hot , just make sure everything is closed up on the bottom of the hive , I stick the nozzle in the entrance and cover the opening with a towel , after a few seconds open up the lid until you see vapors then put the cover down and let it blow vapors in for a few more seconds . Make sure to wear a respirator mask the vapors will crystalize in your lungs !!! this a good way to control mites. Good luck Tom


----------



## dynemd

turtle-
How many AH or amp hours is your "lawn mower battery"? I just want to get an idea of the size. Thanks!


----------



## turtle95

the lawn mower battery has 275 CCA . we treated 15 hives and it had not slowed down and the battery voltage had not dropped . I normally use a deep cycle battery ,have treated 60 hives with no problem other than it's heavy .


----------



## camero7

Curious why your tube is burnt on the end. Mine did not change color. I only treated 4 hives but didn't have that problem. vapor was cool coming out of the vaporizer. Also, did you notice the bubbling up of the OA in the bowl? I had to break it with a hive tool.


----------



## turtle95

I made a new one out of PVC pipe . It now slides into the entrance opening and sits level and the and OA doesn't bubble out of the pan very much . your OA has to much moisture in it when it bubbles up and crusts over , spread it out on something and put it out in the sun to dry out .


----------



## camero7

Just bought some new OA from another source. Hopefully it will be drier. That was a new package the OA was in. Didn't seem damp.


----------



## Bob J

Had my first good run with the JB700 this weekend..... This is the second day of trying as the first was spotty performance due to my not having a well charged battery.... 

The long and short of this is that I love this vaporizer! Treated 5 hives in one outyard in the time it takes to do one before with my Oxavap... A couple of obsrvations:

- One load of oxalic allowed me to vaporize all 5 hives without needing to refill.
- I found that I could pull the insert out of my screened bottom board and insert the nozzle from the back of the hives. Much easier and less aggravating to the girls.
- Did get some bubbling of the oxalic in the internal heater pan but I only filled it about half way so it was not a problem... 
- Since the vaporizer element stays in the unit outside the hive there is no worry about wax/propolis catching fire or burned bees.
- Having to keep the unit horizontal while vaporizing I thought would be more of a problem than it was. Because the treatments are so quick you really don't have much of a problem holding in that position.
- Using this unit is much faster than any of the other vaporizers I've used in the past. Heat up is very fast (10 seconds or so) and as soon as I see vapor I can insert the nozzle and switch on the blower. 20-30 seconds later there is vapor coming out of the inner cover and I can switch off the blower and move to the next hive to repeat the process. Total cycle time to treat each hive is well under a minute....
- I have a full facemask and filter setup to protect me from the fumes and with this unit I am glad I had a full setup. There is much more vapor in the air from the JB700 than from anything else I have used to vaporize in the past. Even with the fan on there was vapor coming out of the back end near the handle. It would be virtually impossible to use this unit if you are a member of the vaporize and stand upwind school... 
- Battery (deep cycle boat battery) did not show any signs of depletion over 15 hives/nucs. I will top up the charge between treatments.
- Mite drop is essentially equivalent to what I have seen with my other vaporizers. 

I asked about cleanup and got this back from Heinz:



> Hi Bob
> I use a knife and scrape the tray and a 1 inch brush to clean the blower inside. Turn the heat of, remove the plastic insert under the lid, turn the fan on and brush the dust out. Never use water to clean inside. If you have a bubble on the tray, than your acid contains too much moist. Push the crusty bubble in the tray an heat up again.
> Best regards
> Heinz
> PS: work only with a mask on


Too soon to tell if there are any long term reliability issues but will keep everyone posted if anything crops up.

Bob


----------



## camero7

Thanks for the post... My generator should be here Wednesday and I'll give it another go. I'm very hopeful about it. I would second Bob's post about wearing protection. I am one of the stand upwind crowd, but after firing up the vaporizer [I was wearing protection] I saw that it will be absolutely necessary.


----------



## Vance G

I have placed an order for one of these units and suddenly all the questions I should have asked Mr Heilsyer comes to the fore. I will need to modify mine to shoot the vapor in the 1" holes bored in the front of my hive bodies. Maybe a silly thought, but is PVC in Canada sized metric or is the stuff standard across the border? I can make it work both ways but not pretty.


----------



## Bob J

Vance G said:


> I have placed an order for one of these units and suddenly all the questions I should have asked Mr Heilsyer comes to the fore. I will need to modify mine to shoot the vapor in the 1" holes bored in the front of my hive bodies. Maybe a silly thought, but is PVC in Canada sized metric or is the stuff standard across the border? I can make it work both ways but not pretty.


The nozzle is imprinted with "PVC Vacuum Tubing ASTM F2158 4/4/16 (50mm) OD" so it looks like everything is metric... 









The nozzle attachment to the vaporizer body is a simple slip fit so the current design is clearly focused on hand carrying the assembly and not something that can be inserted into an access hole in the hive and expected to support the weight of the vaporizer... Was thinking along the same lines as you and potentially approaching Heinz to see if he would consider offering different nozzle configurations.... Would be nice to have something like a 1" round nozzle with an upward deflector.... Was thinking he could offer it as an option....


----------



## Bob J

camero7 said:


> Thanks for the post... My generator should be here Wednesday and I'll give it another go. I'm very hopeful about it. I would second Bob's post about wearing protection. I am one of the stand upwind crowd, but after firing up the vaporizer [I was wearing protection] I saw that it will be absolutely necessary.


Hi Cam
Did you have a problem with the vaporizer or are you doing a modification?

Bob


----------



## camero7

NO, the only problem I had was the battery pack ran out of juice. I didn't want to lug a battery, didn't want to jump off the battery in the truck, so I ordered a small generator [40#] which should be good enough to run it.


----------



## Bob J

camero7 said:


> NO, the only problem I had was the battery pack ran out of juice. I didn't want to lug a battery, didn't want to jump off the battery in the truck, so I ordered a small generator [40#] which should be good enough to run it.


Ah, I see..... Thanks! Since I am new to the JB700 am relieved that it wasn't a problem with the vaporizer itself....;- )


----------



## turtle95

The discharge pipe is 2 in pvc . I have treated over 40 hives with my deep cycle battery ,and still putting the same power as when I started that day . Have treated 15 hives on a lawn mower battery , . If you are thinking of getting one a respirator is a must ! Mine is still working fine other than the temp limit switch going out I have the first one sold in the US. I brush it out ,then use a air hose to blow it out ,You need to hold the fan so it doesn't spin thought , also wear the respirator when cleaning . Also keeping treating each week until you see no mites drop . Good Luck Tom


----------



## Vance G

Thankyou for your reply. I ordered mine with a straight pipe and I can see me slagging on a plastic funnel cut down if nothing else.


Bob J said:


> The nozzle is imprinted with "PVC Vacuum Tubing ASTM F2158 4/4/16 (50mm) OD" so it looks like everything is metric...
> 
> View attachment 27696
> 
> 
> The nozzle attachment to the vaporizer body is a simple slip fit so the current design is clearly focused on hand carrying the assembly and not something that can be inserted into an access hole in the hive and expected to support the weight of the vaporizer... Was thinking along the same lines as you and potentially approaching Heinz to see if he would consider offering different nozzle configurations.... Would be nice to have something like a 1" round nozzle with an upward deflector.... Was thinking he could offer it as an option....


----------



## camero7

I emailed Heinz looking for the amps that the unit draws to make sure the generator would run it. He contacted the manufacturer and got this response:



> The JB700 is 150 watts. This means that the current draw is ~12 amps. Cam, be very cautious about selecting a generator. Most generators have an upper limit of 8.3 amps from the 12 volt outlet. This is not enough to run the JB700.


----------



## camero7

Interesting tidbit. I changed suppliers of OA and the bees seemed much more defensive and angry. Came boiling out of the hive this morning. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## turtle95

I have found the weather makes a big difference . Also with the robbing season going on doesn't help . Try blowing vapors at them first it seams to help. also spraying sugar water in the entrance sometimes helps .Good Luck


----------



## Arnie

Bob J and Cam,
What face mask do you use? I have a 3M 6300 half face mask for the OAV wand application, but which full face mask fits the 6300 filters?
Thanks

Cam, one other question: What kind of battery pack did you use that ran out of juice? I have a couple battery packs that I use for the OAV wands and I can treat a lot of hives with only a little power drain.
This one: http://www.harborfreight.com/3-in-1-portable-power-pack-with-jump-starter-62306.html

Thanks.


----------



## turtle95

You need a Filter for Organic Vapors . For my 3M mask it is # P100


----------



## dynemd

P100 is a designation for a purely particulate filter that filters at least 99.97% of airborne particles. To be effective with oxalic acid you would need Acid Gas properties also like the 3M 60922 or Organic Vapor/Acid Gas 60923.


----------



## turtle95

The cartridge I got from 3M handles both dust particulate and organic vapors , it's a dual purpose cartridge that 3M recommends for when using oxalic acid


----------



## dynemd

I was just attempting to clarify that P100 is purely a particulate designation, if it filters organics vapors also it has a different designation like 3M 60923.


----------



## Bob J

Arnie said:


> Bob J and Cam,
> What face mask do you use? I have a 3M 6300 half face mask for the OAV wand application, but which full face mask fits the 6300 filters?
> Thanks
> 
> Cam, one other question: What kind of battery pack did you use that ran out of juice? I have a couple battery packs that I use for the OAV wands and I can treat a lot of hives with only a little power drain.
> This one: http://www.harborfreight.com/3-in-1-portable-power-pack-with-jump-starter-62306.html
> 
> 
> Thanks.


This is what I use:

3M Full Facepiece Reusable Respirator 6800

With these cartridges:

3M Organic Vapor/Acid Gas Cartridge/Filter 60923

A bit pricey but very comfortable to use and works great!


----------



## camero7

> Cam, one other question: What kind of battery pack did you use that ran out of juice? I have a couple battery packs that I use for the OAV wands and I can treat a lot of hives with only a little power drain.


Turns out that battery pack was dying... took another one down and did 15 hives and it was still running.

I bought my mask 5 years ago, never used it until this year. It's a half mask I got from Amazon, don't know the name.


----------



## Arnie

Thanks everybody. Very helpful.


----------



## Vance G

My plan with my JB700 is to blow the vapor in the 1" holes bored in the face of my hive bodies as my entrances are only 1/4" deep. I took the straight pipe I received with my machine to the hardware store and found a 1 1/2 threaded by 1"barb grey plastic fitting. The screw portion indeed screws inside the 2" straight piece. I plan to taper the barb with my grinder so it fits just a tad less snugly in the holes in my boxes. Now if the respirator would arrive or if I could find the ones I used regularly a dozen years ago turn up--I could get to work killing mites.


----------



## Maybee Apiaries

So, overall what is the time required to treat a hive or a yard(say40 hives). If it takes 30 seconds to treat a hive, and 5-6 hives can be done with a hopper full, given time for reloading heating up and cooling down the unit, could 40 hives be done in an hour? ( because that's how long it takes to break apart 40 hives to put strips in)
Also, could a full day of treating be done with 2 -3 fully charged batteries? 
Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Bob J

Should be able to do 40 hives in significantly less than an hour.... The only delay in the cycle time would be the need to reload the OA after it has been expended.... The battery capacity would depend a lot on the battery you use.... I use a marine battery which has a fair amount of capacity and it easily covers my 21 hives/nucs with juice to spare when using the JB700.... Do not know how much capacity it has beyond that as I always put it back on the charger each week after I visit my outyards....



Maybee Apiaries said:


> So, overall what is the time required to treat a hive or a yard(say40 hives). If it takes 30 seconds to treat a hive, and 5-6 hives can be done with a hopper full, given time for reloading heating up and cooling down the unit, could 40 hives be done in an hour? ( because that's how long it takes to break apart 40 hives to put strips in)
> Also, could a full day of treating be done with 2 -3 fully charged batteries?
> Thanks for all the input.


----------



## camero7

> Too soon to tell if there are any long term reliability issues but will keep everyone posted if anything crops up.


Well, today I was treating hives and noticed that the glue that holds the bowl for the OA has come loose. It appears it is glued to a piece of wood which is then glued to the shell. Not happy. Writing Heinz now about this. This machine may not hold up to beekeeper use which is rougher than a shop situation.


----------



## camero7

Turns out it's a known problem... of course it wasn't fixed before they shipped it

Hi Heinz and Cam,

In answer to Cam's question, we are now using Permatex Red RTV high-temp gasket maker to adhere the aluminum acid bucket to the wood insulator and the insulator to the ceramic tile. This change came about due to the very problem that Cam is experiencing. Please clean off any remaining adhesive and apply a thin layer of the Permatex before reattaching the bucket. Allow 24 hours for the adhesive to set. If you have any additional issues please feel free to contact me.

Best regards, Ron


----------



## camero7

Put the gasket maker on and let it set 24 hours. Seems solid. I will update in a few days.


----------



## camero7

Here's a copy of the email I just sent Heilyser and the manufacturer. I am afraid I bought a piece of junk. If it won't hold up to today there is no hope it will hold up under heavy use.

_Ron and Heinz,

I followed the directions carefully. I allowed it to dry for about a week - due to weather conditions here - went out to treat this afternoon. I treated one hive and the acid bucket came loose. There was no jarring or dropping of the vaporizer. Seems like the heat made it separate. 

What now? _


----------



## camero7

here's the response:

Hi Cam,
This can happen if there is an air bubble trapped under the acid bucket within the adhesive. When the bucket heats up it expands the air within the adhesive and pops the bucket off. I think the best way forward is to send you a metal clip that can be used to secure the acid bucket to the ceramic tile. Heinz, can you bend up a clip for Cam and send it, or would you prefer that I do that?
Best regards, Ron


----------



## Mike01876

As I indicated in another thread, I also am leaning towards having buyers remorse on the Heilyser JB700. I only used it once, yesterday, to OAV 50 hives and already the handle is wiggly. In addition, I had to take it apart and manually push the fan with my finger to get it moving about half way through my run after realizing I was successfully smoking my body with a cloud of OAV coming out of the back of the unit! I am now grateful I got the full face mask, that is all I will say about that.

Frankly, I am surprised they haven't offered to just replace the unit for you. The onus shouldn't be on the customer to repair a severely defective unit, at least here in the states the UCC covers this generally with "implied warranty of merchantability". As we bought this from Canada it doesn't apply, but I hope they end up doing the right thing for you.


----------



## camero7

Here is the email I received yesterday afternoon after I wrote and asked what they were going to do:

Hello Cam
I send you three different clips, I’m sure one of them will solve the problem. You might put some of the silicone on the part that slides under the ceramic plate to hold the clip in position.
Best regards
Heinz Kaemmerer


----------



## beemandan

Sorry to hear about the headaches. I guess....when I shop for such a thing, I'll look for something else.


----------



## camero7

Dan, there are a couple of companies with vaporizers in the pipeline and cheaper and more like the vm vaporizer, so I would wait at this point. I can not recommend the JB700


----------



## turtle95

I made a strap that I put over the back end of the pan . I carefully drilled holes in the ceramic base and screwed it down ,It doesn't move now .


----------



## Vance G

Used my jb700 for the first time today and broke it. The plug in for the short power cable got bent sideways and broke. The unit is just not very robust. Does anyone know why it as designed with a connection immediately outside the unit. I think I'll take it to a local electronic fixit shop and have this weak point eliminated, then glue on an extension rearward to hold what we called a grip set in the missile business to protect the connection.


----------



## ApricotApiaries

camero7 said:


> Dan, there are a couple of companies with vaporizers in the pipeline and cheaper and more like the vm vaporizer, so I would wait at this point. I can not recommend the JB700


Which companies are these?


----------



## Mike01876

Vance,

Second time I have ever used it, yesterday afternoon, the same thing happened while removing the plug as I shutdown to move to my next yard. The male pin broke out of the JB700 device side connector. Looking at the pin and connector in more detail, the internal side of the prong appears to be susceptible to failure from even the slightest lateral motion.

I am going to reach out to the vendor for assistance, I think the external cable connector needs a re-design, it is not rugged enough for outdoor use.


----------



## Vance G

feel free to tell him about me in great falls.


----------



## camero7

ApricotApiaries said:


> Which companies are these?


Charles Linder over on the commercial site on facebook has one almost ready to go. Not sure which company is the other one.


----------



## Arnie

snl has one in the works.


----------



## Mike01876

Just an update on my issue. I sent Heinz Kaemmerer an email at around midnight yesterday and he responded less than an hour later! I forwarded some pictures of the faulty connector, in response Heinz indicated the following via email: "I talked to the manufacturer of the blower, they solved the problem, all new units coming hard wired. There is no plug to brake off on the new blowers."

Heinz was kind enough to offer either replacement parts or an updated unit, I selected the new unit to avoid any future issues resulting from my questionable soldering skills. 

I know others, like me, were early adopters of the JB700, but it sounds like they are working quickly to update the product as feedback is received. I assume I will have the replacement JB700 here at home within a week or so, I will update the thread at that time.


----------



## Maybee Apiaries

I also have had the same broken plug issues, as well as faulty thermostat. Heinz contacted me today with the offer of replacement parts or a new unit. 
Have to say the product hasn't been great but the customer service offered by Heinz is excellent. Hopefully they can work the bugs out.


----------



## camero7

Just got this from Heinz...

Hello Cam
I talked to Ron about your problem with the tray. 
The clips are in the mail, but I’m not sure whether it will solve the problem to your satisfaction . For this, I send you a new blower the coming week.
There is no need to send the old one back and no costs for the new one.
Happy beekeeping
Heinz Kaemmerer


----------



## wildbranch2007

I wish you guys would speed up the failure rate, so I can get all the changes done to mine b/4 I try to use it:lookout:


----------



## camero7

I've done my partopcorn:


----------



## Vance G

I emailed Heilsyer Technologies asking for a solution and they instantly said we will send you a new unit with instructions, I assume on sending the used one back to them. They are definitely trying to do the right thing.


----------



## Ian

camero7 said:


> I've done my partopcorn:



Would you recommend this device? 
If you had 1400 colonies to treat, would you confident this device would handle the work load ?


----------



## camero7

No, not at this point. I'm waiting for the new one to see if that changes my opinion. Also, based on the Lega reviews, I have the same concern that the JB does not get hot enough... I have never seen black ash in the JB and I always see it in the wands. I don't have sticky boards in the hives. But I'm concerned enough that I'm going to treat with the wands this week.


----------



## Maybee Apiaries

Can't recommend it. Heinz is fantastic to deal with, but this unit isn't durable enough for anything more than a couple hundred hives.


----------



## Maybee Apiaries

I have seen the black ash in my JB 700. I've noticed, though, when the element hits high and the red light comes on, it stops heating to the point where I'm not getting sublimation. Have to wait until it cycles heat back on.


----------



## Ian

But isnt temp control what you want? Over heating ( burn ash) isn't what you want


----------



## zhiv9

Ian said:


> Would you recommend this device?
> If you had 1400 colonies to treat, would you confident this device would handle the work load ?


Based on the JB700 reviews and my experience with the Lega, I would be going to the vmvaporizer if I had that many hives.


----------



## zhiv9

A lot of commentary here on the JB700's durability, but does anyone have any data on its effectiveness? Before and after washes for a number of treatments? Something similar to this: 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...out-lega-vaporizer-unit&p=1481672#post1481672


----------



## Vance G

In the commercial section there has been a long and thorough appraisal by a respected commercial contributor. He must really be careful with his stuff!


----------



## zhiv9

Vance G said:


> In the commercial section there has been a long and thorough appraisal by a respected commercial contributor. He must really be careful with his stuff!


Really? I don't see that? jean-marc had a long post on the vmvaporizer, but I don't see anything similar on the JB700.


----------



## Ian

zhiv9 said:


> Based on the JB700 reviews and my experience with the Lega, I would be going to the vmvaporizer if I had that many hives.


Got a recommendion from a beekeeper similar size to me. 
The price is worth giving it a try. 
He's selling a lot of these devices , moving them as fast as he can get them together


----------



## zhiv9

Ian said:


> Got a recommendion from a beekeeper similar size to me.
> The price is worth giving it a try.
> He's selling a lot of these devices , moving them as fast as he can get them together


Good to know. It would be nice to see some real data on the effectiveness. The price is definitely attractive.

The Lega seemed good as well. Even with doubling the treatment time to 30 seconds per hive it is pretty fast. It's not difficult to treat 100's of hives in a day. Unfortunately the effectiveness may not be there.


----------



## Ian

Not sure what LEGA is


----------



## Vance G

Ecuse me! I WAS WRONG! Sorry I remembered it as the jb700. His commentary on the effectiveness of oa treatment is probably still very useful. Good catch!


zhiv9 said:


> Really? I don't see that? jean-marc had a long post on the vmvaporizer, but I don't see anything similar on the JB700.


----------



## zhiv9

Ian said:


> Not sure what LEGA is


It's this one:

http://www.legaitaly.com/en/apiary/...atore-professionale-ad-aria-calda-220v-detail

You can get it without the 220V heat gun from Propolis-etc or from Blue Sky in the US and purchase a Steinel 120V digital heat gun separately. Here's a video of it in use:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9SgYR3uZTE


----------



## Maybee Apiaries

Ian said:


> Got a recommendion from a beekeeper similar size to me.
> The price is worth giving it a try.
> He's selling a lot of these devices , moving them as fast as he can get them together


Jb700 or VM vapourizer? I thought the vm was pricey, but them I spent that much on apistan strips that I don't know were effective.


----------



## Mike01876

I only used the JB700 two weekends in a row until it failed, but I noticed this exact behavior as well, when the red light is on it stops heating to the point that sublimation has completely ceased. 

I didn't have a stopwatch available, but for an old guy like me while bending over the red light (meaning no OA vapors are being exhausted through the tube) seems to last forever... then you have to wait for the pan to heat back up again. I wish it was more of a consistent burn, unfortunately I didn't grasp that this was happening until I was probably half way through my apiaries the first week I used it, causing me to go back and start from the beginning.




Maybee Apiaries said:


> I have seen the black ash in my JB 700. I've noticed, though, when the element hits high and the red light comes on, it stops heating to the point where I'm not getting sublimation. Have to wait until it cycles heat back on.


----------



## tsparkman69

I want to buy one? Can anyone send some contact information, please.


----------



## camero7

Here you go:

http://www.members.shaw.ca/orioleln/vaporizer.html


----------



## Vance G

Got an email that my new JB700 was on the way and please return failed one.


----------



## wildbranch2007

well add me to the list, loaned out mine to be used, user tried it, everything worked fine, except the fan doesn't blow, going to contact and see if I can get the upgraded one, someday I might need one that works.


----------



## Bob J

wildbranch2007 said:


> well add me to the list, loaned out mine to be used, user tried it, everything worked fine, except the fan doesn't blow, going to contact and see if I can get the upgraded one, someday I might need one that works.


My fan did that as well.... Took it apart and found a white wire was rubbing the blades and preventing it from turning.... Tucked the wire in under the base of the heater and it runs fine now....


----------



## camero7

I got the new gun from Heinz yesterday afternoon. Here are some photos. there are some changes, the acid tray is now permanently attached to the housing with clips and cement. Some changes in the wiring and the input wire that was breaking is now cemented in and seems like it will be fine. Raining today but I'll try it out Sunday when the rain stops.


----------



## wildbranch2007

ok so I used mine yesterday, I have a couple of questions. The gun worked fine on the hives I did, but after it starts gassing and you turn on the fan some of the OA gas comes out the back of the gun as I assume the fan isn't blowing fast enough. question #2, the blades of the fan are now covered with OA including all the wires, how have people cleaned this stuff up, I'm pretty sure water would cause all kinds of problems, so what have others used, or you don't have the problem??


----------



## Alan

The newer ones that are being shipped out now come with an air baffle to reduce/eliminate back flow, see the last picture in Cam's post. I made one using material from a 55 gallon plastic barrel. It works pretty well. 

I use compressed air at the end of the day to clean everything off. Performance of the JB700 goes down during the day due to build up around the pan and temp sender. I find that cleaning things off every 10-20 hives makes a big difference and doesn't take long.


----------



## wildbranch2007

Alan said:


> The newer ones that are being shipped out now come with an air baffle to reduce/eliminate back flow, see the last picture in Cam's post. I made one using material from a 55 gallon plastic barrel. It works pretty well.
> 
> I use compressed air at the end of the day to clean everything off. Performance of the JB700 goes down during the day due to build up around the pan and temp sender. I find that cleaning things off every 10-20 hives makes a big difference and doesn't take long.


so the last picture is the baffle? thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## camero7

> I use compressed air at the end of the day to clean everything off.


 Works well for me too. Didn't know the reason for the baffle. Thanks.


----------



## wildbranch2007

I assume the baffle is to stop the acid from blowing back through the fan, and or to cut down on the amount of air forcing out the OA, I emailed about getting one for mine here is the reply.

Hello Michael
I send you a deflector. It is easy to put them in, take the existing plastic insert out and the deflector in (like on the picture)
Best regards
Heinz Kaemmerer

now I have to figure out what the plastic insert is


----------



## camero7

comes right out.


----------



## wildbranch2007

camero7 said:


> comes right out.


I thought the baffle was the last picture in your other post, has two holes in it sits right behind the tray, I guess I'll know for sure when mine gets here?


----------



## camero7

That's the baffle from the old model


----------



## PerryBee

Good thread.:thumbsup:
Cam, with these improvements would you recommend the JB700 for someone like myself with 100 hives?


----------



## grozzie2

I have the model pictured above with the two holes in the baffle. There were folks asking about how much vapor it produces in another thread just as mine arrived, so I got the 'new toy syndrome' when I was doing hives the first time. I loaded it up with 5g of OA, set it on top of a hive, turned it on, and stepped back to take a video. I did this on the spur of the moment, and made a couple mistakes while doing that video, the big one was, turned off the fan when the heater kicked off, so it took longer than normal for the pan to cool enough to get the heater going again. But to really see how much vapor is produced you need to watch to the end where I walk around the hive stand and take a panorama shot of the yard and you can see the vapor cloud drifting across the yard in a light breeze.

https://youtu.be/1rDGUb1bwUw

Some other points to mention picked up in another thread. If you look at the photos cam posted above, the thermostat is mounted right above the heater element on the back of the pan. It does work somewhat better if you move the thermostat to the sidewall of the pan. The thermostat was in the original location when I took the video.

I timed the first run out, I was just under half an hour to do 20 colonies, and that included the time wasted taking the video. I'm using the lawn tractor for the power source, which you can see in the video, so I do take a bit of time between hive stands to move the tractor.

Some folks have posted negative comments on this unit, and some of them are valid, but overall I like what it does for me. When I used a pan style vaporizer it takes about 4 minutes per colony from start to finish, ie we take nearly an hour and a half to do 20. With this thing, I can do 20 in under 20 minutes if I dont waste any time along the way. I am often time strapped at this time of year, so for me that is a huge difference, and makes it much easier to stay on a proper schedule for doing an OA treatment on the hives. Next year we expect to have 30+ colonies, so the time difference will only get more significant.

As somebody else pointed out in another thread, the tradeoff is always time vs money. The larger more expensive options will likely go even faster, but, this option hits a sweet spot for me, the big hidden detail, it runs on 12V so I can just hook it up to the lawn tractor, no fussing with generators and extension cords. As for a hundred hives, if they are all in one location and you have a battery that can do 12 amps draw for an hour, I would think you could easily do them all in 2 hours. The battery in the lawn tractor wouldn't last for a hundred hives, but, easily solved by just leaving it idling while I'm vaporizing.


----------



## mcifrani

Built my own for about 50 bucks! Check it out

https://youtu.be/mMiDLrwOFuk


----------



## crofter

mcifrani said:


> Built my own for about 50 bucks! Check it out
> 
> https://youtu.be/mMiDLrwOFuk


What is the open and close temperatures of the snap disc thermostat you are using?


----------



## mcifrani

crofter said:


> What is the open and close temperatures of the snap disc thermostat you are using?



Hi Frank the open and close temp is 320-350. It would be great to have a little higher temp, but I really dont have any issues with it. The temp disc works great! (knock on wood)

Mike C


----------



## camero7

PerryBee said:


> Good thread.:thumbsup:
> Cam, with these improvements would you recommend the JB700 for someone like myself with 100 hives?


Hi Perry, I really can't say until I use it more. I like what I see right now and think it's going to work good for me [40 - 60 hives]. The improvements have helped considerably.


----------



## Eddie Honey

I used my JB 700 yesterday and today. Heinz sent me a new thermostat just in case, and the baffle piece with the two holes in it. I had an earlier issue with the pan coming loose but that was easily fixed by removing the front of the unit (1 screw), reaching in and scraping off the silicone and then I re-siliconed it to the base. The new baffle he sent me also helps to hold down the tray. 
I also had issue's with the unit not working consistently from hive to hive, that's why he sent me a thermostat. Turns out the problem was my battery. My battery charger read "fully charged" but when I connected the vaporizer to the battery I'd get a buzzing sound. I hooked the vaporizer to my van battery and it was blowing thick smoke within seconds. 

I got a new battery to replace my 9 year old one and I can say I am very pleased with how fast I can vaporize my hives. 

Important Note: WEAR A RESPIRATOR. The smoke is thick and plentiful and no matter where you stand the wind will be in your face lol. I have a full face powered unit because I have facial hair. A negative mask will leak on a beard.


----------



## wildbranch2007

Eddie Honey said:


> I used my JB 700 yesterday and today..


when you got done vaporizing, did you have more OA inside the 700 than vapor went into the hives? I gave up trying to do more than one at a time as the heater element turns off before the first hive is done. Doing one hive at a time defeats the purpose of buying this gun. From what I can see, more OA is inside the gun than actually goes into the hives. How many seconds did you put the vapor into each hive? I ended up doing it until the heater shut off, letting the fan run, reloading and then doing the next hive. In my opinion, gun is not ready for prime time, I'm looking for one of the propane ones, if anyone finds one that uses the american propane bottles please post. thanks


----------



## viesest

..


----------



## Eddie Honey

xxxdeletedxxx


----------



## Eddie Honey

wildbranch2007 said:


> when you got done vaporizing, did you have more OA inside the 700 than vapor went into the hives? *No, I'm very careful. * I gave up trying to do more than one at a time as the heater element turns off before the first hive is done. *There was so much smoke that I had to shut my heater off manually.* Doing one hive at a time defeats the purpose of buying this gun*. I did 2-3 at a time because of how my yard is set up. I like taking a break and reload.* From what I can see, more OA is inside the gun than actually goes into the hives. How many seconds did you put the vapor into each hive? *20 seconds after seeing good smoke.* I ended up doing it until the heater shut off, letting the fan run, reloading and then doing the next hive. In my opinion, gun is not ready for prime time, I'm looking for one of the propane ones, if anyone finds one that uses the american propane bottles please post. thanks


*Now that I know how to use this efficiently, I will set up my yards and hive entrances to make things move along even smoother.*


----------



## viesest

Eddie Honey said:


> Needed to reply to specific post


Replay is to: "I'm looking for one of the propane ones".


----------



## Eddie Honey

viesest said:


> Replay is to: "I'm looking for one of the propane ones".


That was a failed attempt at deleting a post.

What is there to replay?


----------



## wildbranch2007

Eddie Honey said:


> *Now that I know how to use this efficiently, I will set up my yards and hive entrances to make things move along even smoother.*


how do you insure that you get the correct amount of vapor into each hive with the heater shutting down and most of the OA staying inside the gun, when I'm done, a couple of hives, I can scrape the OA from the top and sides of the heating element into it, and do another hive. Tell me you don't have a lot of residual in your gun when OAV'ing so I can send my gun back as defective, I'll take a picture and post if I get time.


----------



## wildbranch2007

not sure if you can see the picture, it's not in my library, it's in some one else's and I don't have access.

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=aXc4OW5ocDVyTzdzSVhEeHJsanQ3bmdhTldhSnhR


----------



## Eddie Honey

wildbranch2007 said:


> how do you insure that you get the correct amount of vapor into each hive with the heater shutting down and most of the OA staying inside the gun, when I'm done, a couple of hives, I can scrape the OA from the top and sides of the heating element into it, and do another hive. Tell me you don't have a lot of residual in your gun when OAV'ing so I can send my gun back as defective, I'll take a picture and post if I get time.


I don't think there is any way to absolutely guarantee x amount of grams have been dosed to any given hive no matter the device used. I fill the tray, wait for smoke, power up the blower, and leave it in the hive for 20 seconds. I believe I'm overdosing the hive per the instructions but the bees are still alive and seem content. Of 8 hives treated, 2 bees came out to investigate. It was 48 degrees with a light mist falling though.

I do get residue but it is easily cleaned out. I take out the front screw and the whole front of the unit comes off as does the whole top of the unit. 

I'll try and get my video up of me treating a hive that I donated to my 4-H kids. Their hives have never m


----------



## Eddie Honey

THAT is a lot of residue Mike. I have nothing close to that. I would email that photo to Heinz. Also, make absolutely positively sure your battery is putting out. Power it up with your car battery and see if there is improvement; that's what I did.



wildbranch2007 said:


> not sure if you can see the picture, it's not in my library, it's in some one else's and I don't have access.
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=aXc4OW5ocDVyTzdzSVhEeHJsanQ3bmdhTldhSnhR


----------



## camero7

wildbranch2007 said:


> not sure if you can see the picture, it's not in my library, it's in some one else's and I don't have access.
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=aXc4OW5ocDVyTzdzSVhEeHJsanQ3bmdhTldhSnhR



Wow, I got nothing like that with my blower.


----------



## Eddie Honey

If the link works, this is me treating the single hive for my 4-H kids. It starts with me flipping the blower on because I see vapors. I return a second time to turn off the heater.


----------



## camero7

Not all that much vapor... I'm getting similar results which says this product is not going to work as expected. JMO


----------



## Eddie Honey

I feel good about it. It's the same amount of vapor I had with my Varrox leaking out of a very tightly sealed hive. Smoke was oozing out for a pretty long time afterwards. 
If it wasn't raining, Id make a video of this thing operating but not in a hive. It looks like I'm burning motor oil lol.


----------



## wildbranch2007

My battery is brand new, put on trickle charge for the entire night, tested b/4 starting at 14 something volts. good to know you don't see this much, I'll email the picture and see what they say.


----------



## Axtmann

I ordered a JB700 but I received a different blower you mention in the treads. It is a digital heat controlled blower and works great. There is no up and down with the heat and no thermostat. It runs nonstop in the exact evaporation temperature for the acid, until the tray is empty and I have to shut the heat of. Without the heat on, the temperature drops fast and if the upper scale on the display shows 50-60 % I can already refill. The handle is on the lid and easy to hold against the hive entrance.
I paid twice the amount what the varrox would cost me, but my 25 hives are done in approx 15 minutes


----------



## wildbranch2007

Axtmann said:


> I ordered a JB700 but I received a different blower you mention in the treads. It is a digital heat controlled blower and works great. There is no up and down with the heat and no thermostat. It runs nonstop in the exact evaporation temperature for the acid, until the tray is empty and I have to shut the heat of. Without the heat on, the temperature drops fast and if the upper scale on the display shows 50-60 % I can already refill. The handle is on the lid and easy to hold against the hive entrance.
> I paid twice the amount what the varrox would cost me, but my 25 hives are done in approx 15 minutes


I wonder if they will accept the old jb700 in trade, it sits on a shelf waiting for some useful purpose to come along.


----------



## camero7

wildbranch2007 said:


> I wonder if they will accept the old jb700 in trade, it sits on a shelf waiting for some useful purpose to come along.



Let me know. I have one too!


----------



## Bob J

wildbranch2007 said:


> I wonder if they will accept the old jb700 in trade, it sits on a shelf waiting for some useful purpose to come along.


+1 me as well....


----------



## Mike01876

Bob J said:


> +1 me as well....


Add me to the list! I might be interested in some type of upgrade if it becomes available, my JB700 is sitting on the shelf broken (again).


----------



## deLeeuw Technology

I am happy to say we can now modify the older style JB700 to the new digital JB700D. This functions much better and does not have that annoying non vaporization phase. This will be done at a very reasonable price as we greatly appreciate the early adopters of the JB700 which were instrumental in working out the bugs.

Please feel free to message me for more information. 

best regards, Ron
deLeeuw Technology


----------



## camero7

Just got my blower back from Ron, have to say it's much improved... put 4 scoops of OA in it and got a very satisfactory amount of steady OA vapor. Heats much faster. It is a battery hog - I use a battery pack and it used up most of the power with just that one trail. I'll need a better battery pack or a couple more to work it ok. If you've already invested in one, the upgrade [$80] is well worth it. I estimate I could do 3 hives with the 4 heaping scoops of OA I put in it.


----------



## wildbranch2007

thanks cam, sent mine out a while ago, how much residue was there after you were done??


----------



## camero7

Just a little and it dumped out when I inverted the vaporizer. I'm pretty happy so far. I'll be treating this weekend and should be able to give another update.


----------



## camero7

After doing 2 rounds of my hives... 
1. I'm happy with the improvements.
2. It's faster than the wands
3. I carry a flat blade screwdriver and clean the residue between loads.
4. Cools quickly if you leave the blower on while cleaning the residue.
5. Getting lots of vapor and it's coming out every seam of the hive.
6. I've settled on doing 2 hives, cleaning, reloading and moving on to the next 2.
7 OA is cheap and I don't mind using more than necessary to get a good cover of the hives.
8 I'm using 4 scoops for 2 hives... could do one more but I want a good mite kill. Never have had a problem with using too much OA vapor

I can now say that I recommend this product for small sideliners.


----------



## camero7

Forgot to add that it's not that bad a battery user. I can do 20+ hives with my booster [pictured] and still have a charge left, haven't tried to do more because don't have yard bigger than that


----------



## deLeeuw Technology

Thanks for the endorsement Cam. I spent a fair amount of time on the redesign last winter addressing the concerns from customers like you. I am very curious about about your experience with the booster. What model do you use?

best regards, Ron
deLeeuw Technology


----------



## deLeeuw Technology

Thanks for the endorsement Cam. I spent a fair amount of time on the redesign last winter addressing the concerns from customers like you. I am very curious about about your experience with the booster. What model do you use?

best regards, Ron
deLeeuw Technology


----------



## camero7

I use the 2500 which I get from Amazon. This is my second one, bought the first one used and it lasted about 7 years.


----------



## camero7

Well, yesterday I was treating with the JB. I finished the row of hives and was running the blower to cool it down. Heard 2 loud clicks and the blower quit working. still heats up ok, but this is almost the final straw for me. I have over $500 invested in this with rebuilding, postage, etc. Would have made a good down payment on a vm. Disgusted


----------



## camero7

Waited for Ron to respond before I did anything. He suggested that I check the fan for obstruction. When I pulled the end off a fan blade had broken off and locked the fan [must have been a defective fan because there was nothing else in there to have caused it. Waiting for word from Ron on next step. Looks like the fan is cemented in and it will be a job to remove and replace.


----------



## wildbranch2007

camero7 said:


> Waited for Ron to respond before I did anything. He suggested that I check the fan for obstruction. When I pulled the end off a fan blade had broken off and locked the fan [must have been a defective fan because there was nothing else in there to have caused it. Waiting for word from Ron on next step. Looks like the fan is cemented in and it will be a job to remove and replace.


keep us informed, mine is due to be shipped end of the week. thanks


----------



## camero7

So I wrote him and told him I have one of those fans in the old JB. But I cautioned it looked well cemented in. His reply "They are interchangeable fans. The adhesive is latex based caulking. You can pick it out reasonably easily. Feel free to try that. If that doesn't work, I can send a new fan unit." I tried for about 1/2 hour, the fan unit started to break apart so I asked for a new fan unit. We'll see.


----------



## Eddie Honey

I was going to send mine back for the upgrades but decided not to do it: It heats up really fast and belches out a nice plume of oav. Cleaning is very easy with a small paint brush and inverting the unit.


----------



## wildbranch2007

mines due to be shipped back today or tomorrow


----------



## Gypsi

Cam, 

I've got to treat for mites tomorrow, just wondered what you are using now. I have a couple of options in my garage.

Gypsi


----------



## camero7

I quit this piece of junk and am now using Amitraz one year and OAvapor [with the wand] the next


----------



## Gypsi

Thank you. I don't have a real high mite count, my last December OAV seemed to do the job nicely. I'm going to pull fall honey on the 13th of October, should I wait on OAV with my regular battery powered (actually car jumper powered) vaporizer, until after I pull the honey?


----------



## camero7

Gypsi said:


> Thank you. I don't have a real high mite count, my last December OAV seemed to do the job nicely. I'm going to pull fall honey on the 13th of October, should I wait on OAV with my regular battery powered (actually car jumper powered) vaporizer, until after I pull the honey?


I'd wait.It's only a few days.


----------



## Gypsi

What I was thinking. Thanks again.


----------

